

For every new user of Chrome, there are 2.5 new Firefox users - ZeroGravitas
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/asa/archives/2010/05/for_every_new_user_o.html

======
benofsky
Does no one else think the impressive statistic here is that for every 2.5 new
Firefox users there's a new Chrome user; considering how young Chrome is (and
how old Firefox is)?

~~~
daleharvey
firefox has seen adoption on a wide scale that a lot of people were skeptical
was even possible, at the best a lot of people thought it platued long ago.
Chrome came along after firefox proved that market for them, and with major
major backing, I see adverts for chrome everywhere online.

I think chrome is probably the better browser for the average web surfer, but
I think its sad how out of favour firefox has become considering 1. their
contributions 2. the awesome stuff they have in labs and 3. how great their
browser still actually is, their competition have stepped up, but firefox
arent out of the game by a long way.

------
Aegean
The only problem I find with chrome is that it doesn't work with every
website. Particularly complicated ones that require a lot of steps such as
payment, which you don't want to repeat if the site breaks on chrome. I
recently got a 3.2Ghz cpu so I can put up with firefox for now.

Also chrome has been getting slightly slower than its initial releases. I hope
it won't slow down further.

------
truebosko
This is still great news. Chrome, Firefox - I don't care what my user uses as
long as it isn't IE6. IE8 is not so bad to deal with, less the loss of many
HTML5/CSS3 features but that's the benefit the Firefox/Chrome users get ;-)

------
rlachenal
I wonder how many new Chrome users used to be Firefox users.

~~~
malkia
I'm using the beta Chrome. Sometimes I miss Firefox, and beta Chrome is crashy
(often due to some clipboard copy+paste on Vista).

------
jcnnghm
I use chrome because it's fast, and the multi-process browsing is a game
changer. I would much rather have to restart a tab than restart a browser.
Graceful crash handling is important.

~~~
mahmud
I use Firefox because of six reasons: Firebug, Grease Monkey, NoScript,
Flashblock, Sage, and Chatzilla.

Other reasons include; Colorzilla, BugMeNot, YSlow and Pencil.

Nothing comes close to the Firefox Add-On market. I can do everything within
Firefox. I think FF is the #1 reason I no longer download shareware or bother
with building open source software. If there is a firefox plugin for it, I
don't bother with the standalone app.

~~~
sjs382
In my opinion, Chrome's developer tools are much better than firebug. Grease
Monkey functionality is built in and GM scripts are usable. No-script
functionality is built in. Flashblock exists for chrome, too. No idea what
Sage and Chatzilla are, but perhaps equivalents exist?

Then again, it seems like your mind is already made up...

~~~
wanderr
Chrome's developer tools are still lacking in some areas.

I'm a backend dev responsible for maintaining an API used primarily by a flash
client. When something goes wrong, Firebug's net tab let's me quickly see what
calls were made, what was sent and what whas received, which tells me if the
problem is in the client or on the server, and gives clues as to what might be
wrong. Chrome's dev tools (last I looked) are incapable of monitoring net
activity from plugins, rendering it msotly useless for me.

